# Musique iTunes match



## zonder (13 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à synchroniser ma musique stocké sur icloud avec iTunes match. Elles sont bien présentes sur mon iPhone mais pas sur mon iPad pourtant l'option iTunes match est bien coché.
Quelqu'un saurait pourquoi ?

Merci.


----------



## CBi (13 Décembre 2012)

Peut-être parce que tu essaies de synchroniser en 3G alors que tu as coché l'option qui limite la synchro si pas de wifi ?


----------



## zonder (13 Décembre 2012)

Pourtant non, l'option données cellulaires est cochée. "Aucune musique". Et même quand je décoche l'option, pareil.


----------

